# asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen



## AntoniusGER (7. Januar 2016)

*asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

hallo.

kann jemand mir bitte helfen!?


wohin soll ich 2 Module (2x8) installieren? A2 und B2 wäre doch richtig oder irre ich mich?


----------



## jkox11 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

A1 und B1 oder A2 und B2.


----------



## AntoniusGER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

danke schon mal.

habe noch eine frage. ich habe vor nur eine SSD und ein DVD Laufwerk anzuschließen, ist es egal welchen Anschluss ich nehme?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

es ist egal welchen sata port du dafür verwendest


----------



## AntoniusGER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

alles klar vielen dank


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Die zwei Speicheriegel gehören in A2 und B2! Steht ja übrigens auch so im Handbuch.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> es ist egal welchen sata port du dafür verwendest



Nee, die SSD sollte schon in einen Sata3-Port


----------



## AntoniusGER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

schon verstanden


----------



## Adi1 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> schon verstanden



Ist halt etwas schneller als Sata2


----------



## AntoniusGER (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

also SSD in Sata1, DVD Laufwerk Sata2??


----------



## DARPA (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, die SSD sollte schon in einen Sata3-Port



Willkommen in der Gegenwart. SATA 2 ist Geschichte


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> also SSD in Sata1, DVD Laufwerk Sata2??



Kannst du genau so anschließen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

gelöscht


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, die SSD sollte schon in einen Sata3-Port



Das Board hat nur SATA 3 Ports!


----------



## Adi1 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Das Board hat nur SATA 3 Ports!



Ja, dass stimmt, genau habe ich jetzt nicht nachgesehen


----------



## AntoniusGER (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Abend. 

habe alles zusammen gebaut und läuft alles. nu eine Sache stört mich.  EZ Update kann ich irgendwie nicht aktualisieren. ich drücke auf aktualisieren dann neustart und er zeigt wieder update verfügbar. kann mir jemand helfen?
jetzt stelle ich fest der vordere Lautsprecher Ausgang geht auch  nicht.

man man man ins bios komme ich auch nicht mehr. f2 beim start geht nicht,sartet ganz normal windows. was soll ich machen?


----------



## Crfter75 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Also wegen den Audioausgang vorne, hast du beim Gehäuse war denke ich mal ein "HD-Audio" Kabel hast du das ins Mainboard am richtigen Steckplatz gesteckt?


----------



## AntoniusGER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

ja das ist zu 100% richtig angeschlossen. 

könnt ihr bitte einen Blick auf CPU Takt, Temperatur und den Rest werfen? das einzige was ich im BIOS geändert habe war RAM Frequenz von (Auto 2133) auf 3200 ( weil 3200er RAM!)  habe zum ersten mal einen PC zusammengebaut und weiß nicht so richtig ob alles in Ordnung ist. gibts es einen Tool mit dem ich mein System prüfen kann?

bzgl. BIOS: kann sein das es an der Tastatur liegt? ich benutze nämlich eine alte wireless Tastatur. habe noch eine USB Tastatur (Jahr 2006) ausprobiert geht auch nicht. habe eine Vermutung das es daran liegt. was meint ihr?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Naja, heize die CPU mal ordentlich an 

Die Werte im Leerlauf sagen nicht soviel aus


----------



## AntoniusGER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

wie mache ich das?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> wie mache ich das?



Damit geht es ganz gut Prime95 - Download - CHIP


----------



## chrischi112 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Moin
Ich habe das gleiche Board
Für den RAM solltest du XMP einschalten im Bios, das arbeitet in den allermeisten Fällen korrekt und lade dir das Handbuch in deutsch runter. 
Warum ein Bios Update, wenn alles rund läuft? Welches Bios hast du? 0803 läuft eigentlich am besten, die neueren und das aktuelle 1102 haben Lüftersteuerungsprobleme der Gehäuselüfter....Google ist da auch ist dein Freund .
Wirelesstastatur??? Im Bios Mode ohne Treiber .... hmm kann, muss aber nicht funktionieren, je nach dem wie der Wirelessstick oder die Karte eingebunden ist, also ob die Treiber extra geladen werden müssen oder nicht. Warum die andere Tastatur nicht geht.....vielleicht defekt? 
Bei der CPU alles aktiviert? Turbo Mode, sync all cores, etc... aber was soll's, wenn du nicht OC machen willst, lass alles auf Auto, denn die Leistung reicht alle mal.
Außerdem habe ich gesehen, dass du die AISuite3 betreibst....damit habe ich nur Scherereien mit gehabt und ich bin da wirklich nicht der einzige. Wolltest du darüber auf der Win Ebene das Bios updaten? Mut zum Risiko hast du ja .
Putz das Ding restlos von der Platte, mit entsprechenden Tools (die gibt es sogar von Asus selbst...warum wohl) und nimm Freeware wie HWINFO oder CPUZ oder oder wenn du entsprechende Infos brauchst aber lass die AISuite weg.
Funktionieren mittlerweile dein Front Lautsprecherausgänge?


----------



## AntoniusGER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

habe 1102 von Anfang an aber ich bekomme immer wieder update Meldung. was AISuite3 angeht: habe bereits bereut es zu installiert zu haben. dachte es wäre nur so ein Toll wie CPU-Z. will es auf jeden Fall loswerden. 
bzgl. Lautsprecherausgänge: nee das geht immer noch nicht.

ich habe versucht nur mit F2 taste ins bios zu gelangen. soll ich andere versuchen?

was meinst du mit "entsprechendem Tool"? ka welche es gibt und welchen ich nehmen soll.


----------



## AntoniusGER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

ok den Mist(AISUIT3) habe ich deinstalliert.


CPU: Turbo Mode, sync ... da bin ich überfordert


----------



## AntoniusGER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

genug angeheizt oder habe ich es nicht richtig gemacht?


----------



## Adi1 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*



AntoniusGER schrieb:


> genug angeheizt oder habe ich es nicht richtig gemacht?



Sieht doch top aus 

Vermeide bitte Doppelposts, dass wir hier nicht so gerne gesehen


----------



## chrischi112 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Jo, das geht so. Lass bitte CPUTemp im Hintergrund laufen und beachte von Zeit zu Zeit und besonders nach dem Spielen, deine maximale Temperatur. Bleibt die immer unter 75°C ist alles ok. Gelegentliche Ausreißer nach oben sind auch nicht so schlimm aber wenn du z.B. eine Stunde zockst und die Temp. ist dabei immer so hoch, dann kann das auf die Dauer die Hardware schädigen. Am ehesten solltest du hellhörig werden, wenn die Kiste beim Spielen plötzlich anfängt zu ruckeln oder sich ganz verabschiedet. Das kann auch ein Hinweis auf zu hohe Temperaturen sein.....und eben dafür CPUTemp im Hintergrund laufen lassen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

WhiningCoil ich mutze den G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz DDR4 (2x 8 GB)

chrischi112 ja danke werde ich machen 

nachdem ich den hd audio kabel an der front panel überprüft habe gelang ich ins bios. da habe ich wie empfohlen xmp Einstellungen vorgenommen. könnt ihr bitte hier auch einen Auge werfen

ah bringt es was wenn ich den Fronttafeltyp ändere?


----------



## chrischi112 (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Lass es erstmal so, wenn die xmp einstellungen deinen Speichern entsprechen. Vergleiche dazu die Einstellungen mit den Herstellerangaben. Lass das System erstmal einige Zeit so laufen und wenn es wirklich gut mit diesen Einstellungen läuft, dann kannst du mehr wagen, im Bezug auf Tacktung etc. Wichtig ist erstmal eine stabile Grundfunktion.
Das Audioproblem kann von der falschen Auswahl kommen...ausprobieren hilft da☺


----------



## AntoniusGER (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

morgen Leute 

ich habe ein neues Problem. beim herunterfahren bekomme ich einen schwarzen Streifen zu sehen.


----------



## chrischi112 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Sonst alles normal? Kann mit dem Speicher zusammenhängen, schalte mal XMP wieder aus und lass alles auf AUTO, kann auch ein Treiberproblem sein, kann ein Graka Problem sein, kann..., kann...,
Alle Treiber checken und alles auf den neusten Stand bringen und wenn das nicht hilft, im Bios mit F5 die Setup defaults wieder einstellen. Hat deine Software deinen Monitor richtig erkannt?


----------



## AntoniusGER (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

das Problem tritt nicht mehr auf. habe alle Kontakte am Mainboard kontrolliert und  Windows-Speicherdiagnose durchgeführt. 

bzgl. Audio Frontblenden: kann es am Windows liegen? ich benutze Windows 7.
habe Anschlusseinstellungen auf AC97 umgestellt und es wurde zumindest  die vordere Buchse erkannt. Ton gibts aber immer noch nicht.  naja muss wohl weiter versuchen.


alles andere scheint ok zu sen.
vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## chrischi112 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: asus z170 pro gaming Hilfe beim anschließen*

Du kannst in deinen Realtek Treiber von ASUS die Frontbuchsen und das Verhalten einstellen bzw. ändern, unter anderem auch was du für einen Frontanschlußmodus hast.


----------

